# 2014 cruze 2.0 turbodiesel fuel filter change interval



## 2014cruzediesel (Nov 9, 2016)

I just had my fuel filter changed at a local dealership at $150 for the filter and $100 for labor.
The filter is located under the car and under a cover.
The interval appears to be about 36K miles.
is there a better way to get this done?
Is it necessary?
Does Jiffy Lube or equivalent company do it?
Thanks


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Fuel filter change interval for me was 38K with 25% left on DIC.

Do it yourself, its not really that bad, cost about $73.99 for filter from 
RockAuto. Or find a local shop that will work with you by letting you
buy your own filter and they install for you. About 15 mins labor but
they may have a min labor time? Total in any case should less then 
1/2 what you paid the dealer.

I would do it as PM and cheap insurance, you can split it open and see
what kind of crap you maybe getting from your fuel stops.


----------



## BradHerr (Sep 29, 2013)

The fuel filter life is based on 1000 gallons of fuel used. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## IndyDiesel (May 24, 2015)

My Chevy dealer which I have good relations with so far, my car was in for recall with 21k miles, service advisor tried to get me to change the fuel filter, didn't even ask how much, got fussy with him recommending it be replaced so early with no fuel related issues. Stupid stuff like that makes folks like me not trust dealers. I will do it when the DIC recommends me to do so. I have the filter already, will do it myself.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

10K miles if you spend lots of time on the pedal. 20K if you dont. I don't know why the dic ages so slow, it really shouldnt.


----------



## TheRealHip (Sep 1, 2014)

I think mine was at 30k


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I changed ours at 37k miles, earlier last year - just under two years after buying the car.

It's really simple, didn't even have to jack the car up. I still have the diesel that drains out - since it doesn't evaporate like gasoline. I just put the drain pan outside in the sun during the summer in hopes it'll go away, haha. Not really sure what to do with it otherwise.


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

MP81 said:


> I changed ours at 37k miles, earlier last year - just under two years after buying the car.
> 
> It's really simple, didn't even have to jack the car up. I still have the diesel that drains out - since it doesn't evaporate like gasoline. I just put the drain pan outside in the sun during the summer in hopes it'll go away, haha. Not really sure what to do with it otherwise.


Take it to your local auto parts store that accepts used oil...
Takeitto


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Moving this thread to the diesel section. 

Also, I made a DIY for fuel filter change here:

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/169-...0945-cruze-diesel-diy-fuel-filter-change.html

By the way, welcome to the forum @2014cruzediesel


----------



## gyrfalcon (Dec 27, 2013)

So I'm approaching 55,000 miles and the computer still says I've got 7% life on my fuel filter... did I do something wrong?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Nope, just getting excellent mileage. Like Brad said, it's based off 1000 gallons used so if you drink fuel slower than it'll last longer.

Did my fuel filter on my hoist, took 15 mins and it was my first time doing it. Really wish a company would make an aftermarket filter for it as $100 seems like gouging. However I live in Canada so I always pay more


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

money_man said:


> Nope, just getting excellent mileage. Like Brad said, it's based off 1000 gallons used so if you drink fuel slower than it'll last longer.
> 
> Did my fuel filter on my hoist, took 15 mins and it was my first time doing it. Really wish a company would make an aftermarket filter for it as $100 seems like gouging. However I live in Canada so I always pay more


At my last service I also had the air and fuel filter changed along with the usual oil filter. It cost a total of $A350.00, which is only $15 more than the Holden regular fixed price service without the air and fuel filters. It is worthwhile using a trustworthy private shop.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Book time is .5 hours for retail and warranty pays .3 hours so anywhere from 18 mins to 30 mins.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

money_man said:


> However I live in Canada so I always pay more


Except for medical care and pharmaceuticals.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Never thought of fuel filter interval in terms of Gallons Consumed but that makes total sense. Looking at miles driven, my Ram Cummins diesel interval is much shorter but that's because it drinks fuel at 3x the rate of my CTD. The Cummins fuel filter is so cheap I usually just do it every oil change. That could get pretty expensive on the CTD.

Anyone know why the CTD fuel filter is more that double the cost of the larger Cummins filter? Someone mentioned Rock Auto, is that the best deal out there for CTD Fuel Filter?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Likely because it has an integrated water separator, and is German.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

Something on the order of supply and demand, and German quality (Hengst).


----------



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> Someone mentioned Rock Auto, is that the best deal out there for CTD Fuel Filter?


Check ebay, amazon then RockAuto. My first fuel filter I bought on ebay for $45.00 shipped to the door in five days, good price? But...it also included the whole OEM filter housing AND the filter band new in unopened box!

If looking for price, shop around otherwise Rock and don't forget to include our 5% discount codeccasion14:

Otherwise one could do a Racor (as used on trucks) conversion get better filtering and purchase the elements for around $25 each in quantity.

http://www.jmesales.com/catalog/pro...kuid=RA245R2&gclid=CKP-qt3iwNMCFQEHaQodALIAiA


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Tomko said:


> money_man said:
> 
> 
> > However I live in Canada so I always pay more
> ...


Thats true


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

Hrm. My car has 30,000 miles and the DIC says fuel filter is at 69%. The car was a CPO car with 18k when I bought it, so I imagine the filter was changed and the DIC reset. Or the DIC was reset without changing the filter.


----------



## DieselGuy (Mar 4, 2017)

I'm at 75,000 miles filter life is showing 17% still on factory filter


----------



## beaurrr (Aug 27, 2016)

DieselGuy said:


> I'm at 75,000 miles filter life is showing 17% still on factory filter


If we assume a lifetime average of 40 mpg, then you will have burned 1975 gallons of fuel. Either your DIC was reset (and maybe filter was replaced), or the 1000 gallon rule is not true.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I had my ctd in for an oil change once and they reset everything. All my trip counters were reset, my eco settings were all reset. Stands to reason that at some point they could have reset your by accident or on purpose.


----------



## vwgtiglx (Jun 13, 2013)

My dealer had accidentally reset everything when I was in for an oil change. After I complained about it, they offered to change my fuel filter for free next time I brought it back in for the next oil change.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

I believe my Fuel filter is currently at 29% and gallons used is 840.. I am curious can gallons used be reset? I don't want to try it haha.. Curious on when to replace the fuel filter as i am going to do a oil change tomorrow and should probably order the fuel filter ahead of time..


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

On my 14 CTD the Gallons Used and Fuel Filter Life are separate and each can be reset independently. Just select which one you want, press and hold the button at the end of the knob.


----------



## Just Rick (Jun 23, 2015)

2014cruzerdiesel you got well and truly ripped off, filter over here is twenty bucks and takes no more than ten minutes to change,bleed and going again,just a tiny bit messy,but not to bad though.

Even if someone where totally mechanically inept, still would take no more than an hour,reseaching the instructions on how to change fuel filter and do the job itself.


----------



## Merchlewitz (Aug 3, 2016)

When should I replace my fuel filter what %? Also should I reset my gallons used along with the filter % when I do the fuel filter change?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Merchlewitz said:


> When should I replace my fuel filter what %? Also should I reset my gallons used along with the filter % when I do the fuel filter change?


Change it when Fuel Filter life indicates to do so. Nothing wrong with changing it sooner (shorter intervals) but don't go much past 0%. 

Resetting Gallons Used is not necessary, has nothing to do with Fuel Filter life, personal preference only.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Hmmm, I'm at 85K Miles now. Had it replaced at 30k (approx) when DIC indicated. Dealer reset during the Emissions recall and I said F it. We'll run it til it's indicated again. 16% now and no issues at all.:cwm14:


----------

